# Beethoven 250 Siegerstram Naxos recordings



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

So, for the Beethoven 250, I have been buying the recent Naxos recordings with the Turku Philharmonic

Recent purchases are the complete Ruins of Athens with full narration and Creatures of Prometheus 

Has anyone bought any of these recordings and what are your thoughts.

While not period performances, amazing documents of rarely performed full versions

Also have to say the Naxos sound is right up there and plan to eventually complete the rest of this series as 2 more on the way


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm right with you on that!

Segerstam seems to be doing a lot of incidental music these days, having done six excellent CDs of Sibelius, also for Naxos. These aren't first recordings, and I think that beyond the occasional minor extract nothing is new to my collection, but I am enjoying them very much indeed. So far I have got Ruins of Athens, Prometheus, King Stephen and Egmont, as well as his low-key Mass in C and his excellent Christ on the Mount of Olives. But the best CD from him so far in this series is the one with orchestral songs, with Ah! Perfido the best-known work on the disc.


----------



## regnaDkciN (May 24, 2011)

I got those as part of the (excellent, if not star-studded) 90-CD Naxos Beethoven Complete Edition. Segerstam's renditions are among the highlights of the set.


----------

